# Trailer Lights



## Titanwannabee (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey guys. Before I take my truck back to the dealership (for the 4rth time) has anyone else had issues with their trailer lights? I traced all my wiring back to the factory plug under the bed. The running lights wire (brown) has no power but everything else works, so it's not a ground. Are the running lights on a separate fuse that I can't find? Thanks

Daniel


----------



## martin (Sep 22, 2006)

I had the same problem. The dealer intsalled the 4 pin wiring harness by the bumper but did not install the relays behind the passenger side kick panel. Everything worked except the running lights. They insisted the relays were not necessary but eventually phoned nissan and discovered they were wrong. Apparently the Pathfinders don't need the relays. Here's a link to show what I'm talking about.
Receiver Hitch, Tow Harness Kit (4-Pin) - 2005 to 2007 Frontier: CourtesyParts.com - Nissan auto parts and accessories


----------



## ChuckFrontier06 (Jul 25, 2006)

_*X2 on the kick panel relays. I hope you haven't had it at the dealer 4 times for trailer lights.*_


----------



## pdxfj (Apr 7, 2006)

Just remember for the 4 pin harness you only need two relays. On the 7 pin you need three relays.


----------



## riggerdon (Sep 14, 2006)

I have installed the kit and my trailer running lights still don't work. (4 pin harness) Any ideas pdxfj ?


----------



## ChuckFrontier06 (Jul 25, 2006)

riggerdon said:


> I have installed the kit and my trailer running lights still don't work. (4 pin harness) Any ideas pdxfj ?


_
*Did you install the blue relay in the right connecter? The 4 pin harness has a piece of white tape that the blue relay goes into.*_


----------

